# Question about Pernil - Carribbean Pork Shoulder



## daveb (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm hoping some of the pork fans here can offer some advice. I've signed up to make Pernil, or Caribbean roasted pork shoulder next week for a dinner party. Lots and lots of garlic can't be wrong but I've used all my google fu and still have a couple questions.​ Cooking Temp: I've found some recipes that start high then go to 350 to roast, some roast at 350 throughout and some start at 350 then go high to finish. I would typically be inclined to go low throughout, 225 - 250ish for approx 12 hrs. I'm thinking put it in smoker (without wood) and let it go. May finish on grill to crisp. My smoker (cookshack) will hold a full size hotel pan with the shoulder in it. ​ Pulling temp. Few recipes address product temp but those that do run the gamut from 160 (good slicing temp) to 190 (start of shredding temp). Both slicing and shredding are suggested serving methods. 

Sound feasible? Foil or no foil? Anyone familiar with dish? Any reason to treat this differently than other large pork shoulder or butt? ​ TIA.​Dave


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 11, 2013)

I used to do Pernil in the oven @ 200 degrees overnight...always a success. Hotel pan w/ foil.


----------



## Midsummer (Sep 11, 2013)

I Am famillar with eating good pernil. I think low and slow is the way to go. I only like it crisp on the outside if it is tender and juicy on the inside. Moist, extra fat... Grill finish sounds nice.


----------



## Midsummer (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots of grilled onions.


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2013)

salt pepper garlic, oregano, orange & lime juice olive oil paste lathered all over
oven roasted in a pan, foiled, @300x5hr, then finish at 450 foil off 20m.


----------



## daveb (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. The shoulder has been marinating since last nite. Tonight it will go in the oven, foiled. I plan to put it in the smoker (without smoke) for better heat control and to keep the heat source outside. Will finish on grill to crisp the skin.

Still uncertain about pull temp. Do you like your pernil sliced or shredded?

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 17, 2013)

Dave, You're probably going to want to pull it. people can eat with their hands and don't have to mess with knives and such. 

I think I would take Butts out of the refrigerator 4 hours before cooking, roast high-heat 350uncovered and crack your oven so you don't steam the meat. This should give you some crust formation (maillard). When internal tem is 120, cover the Butts with Foil (T-crutch) until internal temp is 190. Pull them offf and put them in a cooler, cover with foil, then towel over foild to keep the heat in. When temp gets to 160 start pulling. They will also keep in the cooler warm for six or seven hours.


----------



## swarth (Sep 17, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dave, You're probably going to want to pull it. people can eat with their hands and don't have to mess with knives and such.
> 
> I think I would take Butts out of the refrigerator 4 hours before cooking, roast high-heat 350uncovered and crack your oven so you don't steam the meat. This should give you some crust formation (maillard). When internal tem is 120, cover the Butts with Foil (T-crutch) until internal temp is 190. Pull them offf and put them in a cooler, cover with foil, then towel over foild to keep the heat in. When temp gets to 160 start pulling. They will also keep in the cooler warm for six or seven hours.




Interesting that you start with high...I do the opposite. 

Bone-in butt seasoned with whole cumin seed and salt; 225-250F covered (I use a large dutch oven) for 3-5 (or longer depending on size; look for clean bone) hours; remove and reserve juice for rice cooking liquid; add julienne onions, olive oil, pressed garlic (optional; sometimes whole cloves), and lime/citrus juice (optional); 425F uncovered; stir onions and turn butt occasionally for even crisping.


----------



## swarth (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh...slice it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 17, 2013)

I've completely bastardized my BBQ these days, but its better than anything I ever tasted by a long shot. 

1.) I pump the butts with brine made of vinegar, sugar and salt (sometimes I use FAB phosphates (holds on to juices) and sodium erythrobate to facilitate the cure). 
2.) Vaccum tumble it for a hour, hold under pressure for a day in refrigerator, remove from pressure, wipe dry.
3.) Rub with garlic and spices, vac seal, sous vide for 48hrs at 140.
4.) Remove, chill completely, unwrap, reseason, finish on 250 degree grill until internal temp comes to 190
5.) Place in cooler to cool till 160 degrees.

I know this isn't practical doing multiple butts, works beautilfy with one or two though.


----------



## daveb (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Mucho, you're the schweinemeister. 





But a little outside my equipment constraints... Have used enough garlic to keep the vampires away for awhile. Will use 190 as pull temp. Will do FTC.


Regards,

Dave


----------



## panda (Sep 19, 2013)

definitely pulled, no slice.


----------



## daveb (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. Put the shoulder in at Midnight Tues on a short rack in disposable pan. (hotel pan does not fit in smoker afterall) 225F. Foiled the next morning as it went from 150ish to 180. Pulled right at 190 after 15 hours. Nice color but not crisp. Quick sear then wrapped in foil, wrapped in couple towels then in a preheated cooler for transport.

The shoulder was a little fattier than the butts I normally do. Meat stayed in plateau a long time. Had to gently roll it on and off grill to sear. Finished it was a puller - no suji or cleaver needed. Garlic flavor permeated the roast. I guess the crowd liked it, there was not enough meat left on the bone to give to the dog
​ :hungry: ​ 
Alas, no pics.​


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 19, 2013)

Dave, I'm sure it was superb but no pics? Unforgivable :eyebrow:


----------



## daveb (Sep 19, 2013)

Guess I have no choice but to do it again?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 19, 2013)

Thats the attitude my friend. I might be in tampa later this year, maybe we can make your next batch together?


----------



## daveb (Sep 19, 2013)

Cmon! Sounds good.


----------

